# 2013 Ranger XP900 6" Lift (Pics Inside)



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Here's a little teaser:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That thing is WIDE!!! Of course those big wide tractor tires dont help any lol... Gonna be a monster!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wanna see it on real tires and rims...them stupid things make it look like crap and I ain't diggin that walker Texas ranger bar in the bed lol.....someone will get it on a ranger and make it sickkk tho I am sure of it just wish it could be me lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Any hints on a price and maybe what all comes in the lift? I might be lookin' at getting a Ranger soon.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Wanna see it on real tires and rims...them stupid things make it look like crap and I ain't diggin that walker Texas ranger bar in the bed lol.....someone will get it on a ranger and make it sickkk tho I am sure of it just wish it could be me lol
> 
> the wetter the better


Calm down buddy its just a teaser pic , more pictures will follow within the next week.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Shoot I'm calm, cool and collected lol I just know how satv is with there stylish wheels lol.....can't wait to see the lift itself 

the wetter the better


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Shoot I'm calm, cool and collected lol I just know how satv is with there stylish wheels lol.....can't wait to see the lift itself
> 
> the wetter the better


:lmao: I will get some pics with the 38" boggers that are on it now. Its in the shop as we speak though getting an EZ-Steer power-steering unit installed.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Power steering ha you throwing boggers on it do it right and go hydraulic steer.....lol just messing with ya get some pics and post that bad boy on here......

the wetter the better


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

It might be alright if you never have to use reverse HAHA (Poor Reverse Chain)


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Oh yea, arched front and rear a-arms with lots of ground clearance:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow!!!
That looks SWEEEEET!!!! 

To the Batcave!


----------



## pacebria (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the wide look better like 15x14 barts and 36x15.50.00


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the wide too. Still cool


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

can you guys take a picture with someone standing next to it for refrence?!?! thanks this has alot of us in my group looking


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I want to drive it!


----------



## Cmoreau11 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice.....looks bigger than 6 guess its the tires how much for that lift


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks much better then that teaser pic lol......does look like a lot clearance underneath 

the wetter the better


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Its a 10" lift in the pic's. Should have some pics in a bit with stock wheels and tire install. Its quite cute looking :lmao:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

What's the price on these lifts ?? I will probably getting a 900 Ranger very soon and am very interested in these lifts.

THANKS


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

J2! said:


> What's the price on these lifts ?? I will probably getting a 900 Ranger very soon and am very interested in these lifts.
> 
> THANKS


You guys will be the first to know once we have all specs and price.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Any word on when these will be available yet ?? I need one VERY soon.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sooooo any word ??????????????????????


----------

